# Painting vinyl siding



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok lets hear the pros and cons on this one.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Pros: cheaper than replacing 
Cons: will have to be redone every few years compared to the 20 maintenance free years you’d have with replacement.
I’m not sure how well paint adheres to vinyl, someone here will.
Painting sucks.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Painted mine a few years ago. No issues at all and it still looks fresh and new.
I used Sherwin Williams super paint for the trim and house.
Pros : it is way less expensive
Cons : painting your house sucks


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Super paint is made to flex with and adhere to vinyl. You wont have any issues painting with it.
Your color choices are limited to 50 colors give or take.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Our next-door neighbors had their vinyl-sided home painted about 5 years ago. It looks great today, and didn't take a real long time. No scraping beforehand, like we used to with wood-sided homes.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Did mine 10 years ago and still looks good.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Will that work on Aluminium siding also?


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Chessieman said:


> Will that work on Aluminium siding also?


my neighbor just had his house painted, looks great and he is very happy how it turned out


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

That’s what I love about threads like these. I’ve learned something new.
Painting seems to be a good option over replacement, ONLY if I can hire someone to do it!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You can paint anything-so long as you prep correctly and use the right products.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Replace both words (you) with (they) and I might be all for it when the time comes.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Chessieman said:


> Will that work on Aluminium siding also?


Super paint is pretty expensive. I believe there is a product that you can use on aluminum that won't cost as much.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> That’s what I love about threads like these. I’ve learned something new.
> Painting seems to be a good option over replacement, ONLY if I can hire someone to do it!!


That was my plan but guys came in with quotes for 5 - 6 grand to paint it. Did it myself for just shy of 2k, and I had to buy everything. Ladder, airless sprayer etc...
Contractors are charging crazy prices down this way.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Chessieman said:


> Will that work on Aluminium siding also?


Yeppers, a good exterior priming paint will. Used Valspar at first, and Clark & Kensington for touch-ups later. It has held up well about 6 years on.

The white aluminum siding on my house was idiotically installed, with a mini ledge on the top on which birds used to perch, and you can guess what that meant. All along the driveway, mottled with bird droppings. 

After having soffit installed to keep the birds off and washing it as best I could with siding wash and a high pressure nozzle, painted it a light gray, with hints of blue and green, white trim around the windows and a sort of pine green on the basement concrete block. Now it _pops._ Must have increased the value by 30%.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

onenationhere said:


> That was my plan but guys came in with quotes for 5 - 6 grand to paint it. Did it myself for just shy of 2k, and I had to buy everything. Ladder, airless sprayer etc...
> Contractors are charging crazy prices down this way.


Check out these College Works Painting adds you see. Our neighbors just had their house done by one group and we are going to have ours done after seeing how it turned out. After talking to them we found out that College Works Painting is a national franchise. What they do is offer these young adults that are in college a chance to own and run their own company. In order to qualify you have to spend a summer learning to actual paint correctly then the following second or third year you can qualify to open your franchise and look for business. The main company covers the insurance/liabilities and the warranty claims once the crew goes back to school in the fall. If you have any issues you call the main location and they send someone out. We recieved a quote from one company for almost $10K. Our house is 2300 sq foot split level with 90% brick on the first level mostly just trim around windows and doors. Second level is all T-11 siding. The College Works Painting quoted caulk all seems, paint house one color and trim/facet/gutters another color, and fill any holes they might find for $4500.00. And they use Sherwin Williams Duration paint.


----------

